# Mobile base for new Rikon 1216



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Yesterday I built this mobile base/stand for the Rikon 1216 lathe I got during Woodcraft's Black Friday sale. I also ordered a Nova G3 chuck and spigot jaws from Toolking (best price I could find). The base isn't much to look at, but I needed something. It's pretty sturdy, all 2x6 construction (had these here already). I then drill a few holes for some of the accessories so they have a proper home and to help keep them from getting lost/dropped/etc. I will probably add a lower shelf too. The casters are the locking ones from Rockler. I really like them as they lock both the wheel from turning AND rotating, quite sturdy.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Careful man, that chuck is heavy for that lathe


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks good to me Chris.:thumbsup:

When I made one I ran 2X4 stiles up the back of the legs about 30” above the work area. One rail at the top and pegboard attached from the rear. With strip magnets (about $12 for a 24” length) it will hold the turning tools and other hooks can hold calipers, etc.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Ibangwood said:


> Careful man, that chuck is heavy for that lathe


???

Sent from my iPod touch using Wood Forum


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Ibangwood said:


> Careful man, that chuck is heavy for that lathe


Joking or serious?

Sent from my iPod touch using Wood Forum


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Ibangwood said:


> Careful man, that chuck is heavy for that lathe


The G3 was made specially for smaller lathes, its lighter weight lower profile than their other models.. its perfect for the rikon


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Ibangwood said:


> Careful man, that chuck is heavy for that lathe


The G3 was made specially for smaller lathes, its lighter weight lower profile than their other models.. its perfect for the rikon
I'm no expert, I got that from their website


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Ya your right but not intended for a 1/2 hp, i have the lathe and if you wanted to make a 8" or larger bowl on there you want to turn it can barely make the cut without stopping and that's with super light passes. And that's with the MIDI nova chuck, huge weight difference in the two


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Ibangwood said:


> Ya your right but not intended for a 1/2 hp, i have the lathe and if you wanted to make a 8" or larger bowl on there you want to turn it can barely make the cut without stopping and that's with super light passes. And that's with the MIDI nova chuck, huge weight difference in the two


That's good to know, I just ordered the nova G3, but I do have a large lathe though...


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a 1/2 hp delta LA200 that I consider under powered but it can stll turn a chuck heavier then that one with a 7 inch bowl blank. I do have to take lighter cuts then i do on my bigger lathe but it seems to work ok.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ibangwood said:


> Ya your right but not intended for a 1/2 hp, i have the lathe and if you wanted to make a 8" or larger bowl on there you want to turn it can barely make the cut without stopping and that's with super light passes. And that's with the MIDI nova chuck, huge weight difference in the two


heavier chuck should give more momentum so really shouldn't make much difference


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Jmo but I can see no problem with the weight of the chuck. It even comes in a little light at 3.1 lbs among the major competitiors (Talon at 3.5 and VM100 at 4.6).
If I remember correctly the Rikon is 6.6 amps. A different brand is 8 amps and call it 1 HP, if the Rikon had a different label it would probably be called a 3/4 HP.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Jmo but I can see no problem with the weight of the chuck. It even comes in a little light at 3.1 lbs among the major competitiors (Talon at 3.5 and VM100 at 4.6).
If I remember correctly the Rikon is 6.6 amps. A different brand is 8 amps and call it 1 HP, if the Rikon had a different label it would probably be called a 3/4 HP.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Ya but you need torque, it's a weak motor,


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

So chucks have HP ratings now!?! I spin a G3 on a 12" HF 1/2HP mini lathe and it works perfectly fine. The G3 was designed for these smaller lathes. Mines been spinning that chuck for a year now and I havnt even so much as burnt up a belt. Some guys are spinning full size SN2's on mini lathes with no reported problems. I think the bigger issue is trying to spin 8" and larger bowls on a mini lathe.


----------

